# Advice?



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

I currently have a betta fish who was scientifically tested on before I rescued him, and he has a very poor immune system..... I am guessing he is about four years old now but I'm not sure... andyway, I have had him since november and he lives in a 3.75g cycled heated tank with a regular ph of about 7.1.... anyway he recently came down with iche and I took him out of his large tank as he couldn't reach the top for air and I put him into a small 1/2g hospital tank that I am giving 100% changes every other day..... I completly cleaned out his old tank and got all new decor and everything (esept for the filter and heater which have been very well cleaned) ..... I got some meds for him and he is looking better, but still kinda grey and pale (he is usaully a pretty bluish purple) anyway, I'm not sure what to do from here, so any help is good! 

Thanks!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh........... 1/2gal hospitol tank.. i dunno if that's such a good thing with the 100% waterchanges a everyday. yeah it keeps the water clean, but the parameter swings might be a bit much. Most hospital tanks should be atleast minimum 5gal w/ heater, filter, and o2 source.

Also 4yrs. I've read that is generally when betta's start kicking the bucket.

What kind of scientific experiments were conducted on this fish btw? Or do you mean he spent his earlier life in a highschool science lab?

idk. wait for other posts, more people will prollably be more helpfull than I.


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

I no.... he just couldn't reach the top for air tho..... I don't have another tank exept m 2.5qt tank either..... plus I think he needs the 100% changes..... I know hes old but he is my Favorite fish and I will do anything I can to help him!!!


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, and he was used in some kind of tests that had to do with animal habitats I think... not quite sure the specifics all I know is that when I got him he had terrible fin ro, a hint of fungis and was living in a half filled water bottle.. he made a complete recovery from all that and he has just been a little off since then


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why does he "have to" be able to reach the top for air???....if he had ich ; he needed his temp to be raised to about 84-86...and some aquari-sol added...
the tank size is not such a big deal...but the living conditions are..


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought the temp was only supposed to be 80 degrees with ich...... ok, thanks for the advice I'll go turn up the nano heater.... its working really well, I didn't even know they made heaters for tanks as small as a half gallon! anyway he needs to be able to reach the tp for air because he is a BETTA and BETTAS breath from the surface.....would he be better off in the 2.5g only filled about 1 fourth?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Loha is right. let him be in his usual tank. he will find a way to get to the surface for air.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Watch "olde yeller" it might be that time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the betta has a labrynth organ that allows them to breathe atmospheric air if needed...they do not "have to" do it..they will not suffer if they don't....
toshogu may well be right..not a young fish..it just may be his time to go..


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

ya.... thanks for the advice everyone...... actually I was kinda surprised when I came home from camp today he had a hug bubble nest going in that tiny tank... I have a small sponge filter type thing in there that seems to be helping, but I'll move him back to the big tank if that'll help..... I know ur prly right about his time to go, but the bubblenest gave me a tiny bit of hope!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

neat, go get a female betta, see if you can get her to pop some eggs before he goes out, that way you'll have his kids to look after.


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

lol, i don't have the time... plus I already have two female bettas.... Idk if that would really work, plus Fred is pretty aggressive... I'm not really an experienced breeder either so...... Idk


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

hes really not looking good now, poor little guy.... he is almost white!!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh time to put the poor guy down. just make sure you kill him before you flush him. I use the ice water method.


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok........


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

is there ANYTHING else i can try?????


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Alfred passed away this morning at about 9:30 when I was deciding what the most humane way to euthanize him was.... He just stoppedbreating and floated sideways to the top of the tank.....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yep, it was his time. Condolences. Well good thing is you can go and buy yourself another betta now. They have alot of bling betta's online costing $40-$200+ some of those are REALLY good looking. Also you can do what I like to do and just hit every LFS/Petco in my area till I find the best looking one of the common ones for $5. Either way, a chapter closes, a new one begins. Have fun =)


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks  I was thinking a halfmoon this time.... never had one before! We'll see what I end up with soon!


----------

